
First draft of the Wordpress Twenty Thirteen theme posted - kevinSuttle
http://make.wordpress.org/core/2013/02/18/introducing-twenty-thirteen/
======
nosecreek
Wow, this is quite different from their usual clean and "safe" default themes.
I think I like it though. I also like that WordPress is putting an emphasis on
different post formats, that is a feature that is underused IMO.

